# Smoked Onion Rings



## cowgirl (Mar 6, 2009)

This was my supper tonight....

I smoked a sliced onion in my drum....with a bit of hickory.



I smoked pretty heavy for a short period of time (about 20 minutes)...didn't want to cook the onions. After they had a some color and were starting to get translucent, I placed them in a baggie and let them chill in the fridge.

Made my beer batter using 
1 cup of flour
1 tsp salt
1 tsp baking powder
then added enough beer to make a pancake like batter...

I dipped the rings into flour, then into the batter before frying...




Made a spicy dipping sauce using ketsup, minced chipotles in adobo and minced onion....




They were pretty tasty...



Thanks for checking out my supper.


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 6, 2009)

good looking rings Jeanie, did the smoke flavor come thru after the frying?


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 6, 2009)

We have the same dinnerware  ...lol.   Great lookin rings.


----------



## bassman (Mar 6, 2009)

Excellent looking rings, Jeanie.


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok, now I want some onion rings, lol.  They look really good, Jeanie.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Mar 6, 2009)

Jeanie those look awesome!


----------



## oleolson (Mar 6, 2009)

MMMMMMMM Can I have some?


----------



## rivet (Mar 6, 2009)

Not only do they make me hungry, but your presentation and images are awesome....you sure you aren't a pro fotographer on the side?


----------



## mrsb (Mar 6, 2009)

I think we have come to the conclusion that Jeanie is a pro at everything she does (and probably the things she doesn't do to). 

Looks yummy Jeanie, my oldest loves onion rings. I will have to try those this weekend. Hopefully Saturday will be a celebration dinner once we find out if he made the baseball team


----------



## rodbuilder (Mar 6, 2009)

Rings look great.  I have never smoked mine before i fry them but I do use a similar batter.  The only difference is I add a teaspoon of paprika and 1/4 cup of cornmeal for a little crunch...

Great dinner...   Gary...


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words folks! 
Dan, they still had a mild smoke flavor. I really layed the smoke to them for such a short time. I think they would be great cold smoked for a long period.

Tim, that was some of my best dinnerware. lol :)

Thank you Bassman, Irish, BigBald and Ole...( I'd share with ya.)

Rivet, I use my little Kodak easy share camera that's a couple of years old. It's a cheapie. :)

Mrs B....You are too sweet!!! 

Gary, I like the sound of your batter, I'll give it a try. Thanks!!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Mar 6, 2009)

Jeanie, another great job.


----------



## dysartsmoker (Mar 6, 2009)

Great looking rings there girl never thought of smoked onion rings before now


----------



## smokingscooby (Mar 6, 2009)

Great Looking rings!!! Now don't forget, being your "Official Show Taste Tester", you need to send me samples, so I can verify that they taste as awesome as they look. 

Another Well Done Job, Jeanie !! 

Points,  if we had em!


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you Andy, Jack and SmokingSc00by!
Sc00by, I'll get those samples right to ya! lol


----------



## grothe (Mar 11, 2009)

That's a great idea Jeanie.. never thought of smokin em!!


----------



## pignit (Mar 11, 2009)

*Shweeeeet!*


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Gene and Dave! They were pretty tasty. :)


----------



## dingle (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks great Cowchick! I love me some BEER battered onion rings!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh, I do love smoked onion. I do my onion blossoms pretty often and they are a great garnish for other stuff, good snackin', too! Your batter fry after the smoke, now that's killer...gonna have to try that one sometime soon. I'm a die-hard for onion rings...I'll have them over french-fies any where, anytime.

Nice idea, Jeanie!

Eric


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks DINGLE and Eric! 
I'm an onion ring girl.. lol   luv em.


----------

